# Gravel or sand for plecos?



## MichelleyBetta

Hello! I'm a total noob about plecos and I would love if you guys/girls would provide me as much information about them, as I might be getting some soon for my sorority. 


In advance sorry for the misleading title but that is also a question too.


----------



## kr1st3n

They like to hide, and they can get big. Research your breed before getting one, to make sure it will grow well into your tank size. If you plan on getting a common pleco, you'll want to try and find a place that will take them in if they outgrow your tank, as they can grow huge. They have some out there that only get a few inches long, and are stunning to look at!

Plecos are generally shy creatures, and prefer to move around when the lights are off or dimmed. They eat algae and algae pellets, and sometimes leftover food that other fish haven't touched. They are compatible with most fish, except for those that are exceptionally aggressive. They love hanging off of plants, like broad swords, and love to attach themselves to different places in your tank, (heater, filters, glass, etc...). They do just fine with sand, and actually probably do better with sand than with gravel, since it is smoother against their bellies. 

They love driftwood, as it tends to be a harbor for algae that they happily consume. It also gives them a place to hide, which is important for them. They love hiding, and a healthy pleco has plenty of places to hide that are dark and comfortable. They especially love caves.


----------



## MichelleyBetta

Thank you Kr1st3n!


----------



## MikeG14

kr1st3n said:


> They love driftwood


+1 kr1st3n

Actually, they require driftwood as it is a big part of their diet and aids in digestion. A pleco without driftwood is an abused pleco.

Two of the smaller varieties are the clown pleco and the bushynose pleco. The clown stays small, around 3.5" so it is suitable for a 20 gallon tank. They are shy, you won't see much off them in daylight and are fair algae eaters. 

The bushynose is a little larger, a little more outgoing and a bit of a better algae eater. They get a little larger at 5" and require at least a 30 gallon tank IMO.

They are poop machines so be prepared with that gravel vacuum!


----------



## kr1st3n

MikeG14 said:


> They are poop machines so be prepared with that gravel vacuum!


Yes. They are. Forgot to mention that! I find their poop ALL OVER, in the strangest places. And there is SO MUCH OF IT! Obviously, the bigger ones have more poop, but they are ALL poop machines. It's good if you want to do a planted set up, because that means free fertilizer! But yes, if it's a display tank, you'll want to make sure to keep your gravel vacuum close.


----------



## Cotton19

with a good healthy bristlenose pleco, you may never have to clean algae off the glass ever again, but that time does go to gravel vac for the poop. if you have a well planted sorority, one BN pleco would be all the cleanup crew you would need, but the driftwood is necessary, and don't make my mistake; I didn't boil my driftwood first, and had tannins (yellow looking water) for months. tannins aren't unhealthy, just doesn't look good


----------

